# catfish tournaments



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the tuscarawas county bankfishermens association holds catfish tournaments every two weeks. the tournaments are held on saturday nights from 6 p.m. to midnight. the tournaments are held on the tuscarawas river, atwood lake and also tappan lake. these tournaments are open to the public and are for rod & reel only .....NO DROPLINES OR JUGFISHING PERMITTED. for info email me at [email protected] or call brian at 740-922-3540 or jabie at 330-878-7842.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

when is the next tournament ahd where do you register?


----------

